# Vintage Ibis - Can you help me identify this bike?



## Drifter33 (Jul 7, 2010)

I think it must be about a 1991 or 1992, but doesn't say SS or Avion on it. It does have a sticker that says Made In USA. I know that some of these were made in Cali
and some in Japan.

It is all Suntour and Mavic and salsa.

It seems like most of the structural differences I can see
on the frames between the avion and the SS are the dropouts and the seat post. 

I got it really cheap was just going to make it a commuter... but just wondering
if anyone could tell for sure.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Little brother to this one?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Don't make it a commuter, make it a mountain bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Drifter33 said:


> I think it must be about a 1991 or 1992, but doesn't say SS or Avion on it. It does have a sticker that says Made In USA. I know that some of these were made in Cali
> and some in Japan.
> 
> It is all Suntour and Mavic and salsa.
> ...


Drive side shots are better and more useful for determining year of the bike (based on parts). Find a serial number too.
I think you year guess is pretty close to.


----------



## Drifter33 (Jul 7, 2010)

that one has a different seat post binder config and cable routings.... still don't know.
is that one an Avion or an SS? Or more to the point made in Cali or Japan?


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice. I always liked Ibis's and if it wasn't for a production problem they were having in 1998 (with Kenisis I think...) I would have one... I got an Indy Fab instead and love(d) it so I can't complain. I think the SSs were made stateside to compete with Asian imports, SS as in setting sun...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The bike I posted is from 87 or 88 and US made. About all they share in common is the paint.


----------



## Drifter33 (Jul 7, 2010)

then yes, it must be a little brother..... I kind of like the colours, a bit dated
but still fairly classy - not neon or some of those paint dripped schemes they
did back then.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

If I had that and it fit me I would just remove the rack, put a Brooks on it and some spd's and roll. That is one sweet ride. It would make a pretty nice commuter though. Just get some decent spare wheels and throw some slicks on but keep that current wheelset with some Timbuk II tires. Lots of guys would love to have that bike.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Count me as one of them, looks like it is in great shape too. I dig the fully Mavic wheelset!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Koski fork..


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I believe the frame looks the same as this, except missing a couple of stickers:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

different seatstay seat tube arrangement.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

drifter33's bike is an SS; not an Avion or a Custom which are both older bikes.

Only the Avion has a Koski fork, but it was available on the Custom and the SS.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

You might be able to date the bike by the decals, using information from the Chuck Ibis website that Scott Nicol maintains, in part to help people restore vintage Ibii. (Ibises?)

http://www.chuckibis.com/


----------



## Drifter33 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks! Thanks everyone I appreciate your help!


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine is a 1989 model.... sorry for the setup :madman: but my wife really used it.


----------



## amelero (Aug 31, 2011)

*Can you help me identufy this ibis?*

its a hand me down and i would really like to know the year and model. Thanks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

amelero said:


> its a hand me down and i would really like to know the year and model. Thanks.


Cooool. That seat is slammed all the way down which is too bad, but based on the build (some parts probably changed), its probably around an 86 or 87. Model should be a Custom.


----------



## amelero (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you so much! The seat was slammed down because my short sister was trying to ride it (was not a good fit so i got it instead, luckily) i was surprised at how lightweight it is, makes it easier to carry around on the train. Love the paint job too. I wanted to know how these bikes price, want to know what i'm hauling around and who i can lend it to! Thanks again.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't know, it looks exactly like Aemmer's Avion to me, same seat cluster, dropouts, and cable stop placement, just repainted (or a white one that had the yellow bits added). Is it tig welded or fillet brazed?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> I don't know, it looks exactly like Aemmer's Avion to me, same seat cluster, dropouts, and cable stop placement, just repainted (or a white one that had the yellow bits added). Is it tig welded or fillet brazed?


seat lug is slightly different.. cool bike.


----------



## amelero (Aug 31, 2011)

-Anomie- said:


> I don't know, it looks exactly like Aemmer's Avion to me, same seat cluster, dropouts, and cable stop placement, just repainted (or a white one that had the yellow bits added). Is it tig welded or fillet brazed?


i'm not sure but i might say fillet. i know the person who got it made spared no expense on it, but i dont know if that particular is a choice they couldve made (bare with me i'm fairly illiterate with these details). i know its at least from 87, not sure if before.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Get the serial number off the bottom of the bottom bracket shell.


----------



## amelero (Aug 31, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Get the serial number off the bottom of the bottom bracket shell.


great, will do.


----------



## amelero (Aug 31, 2011)

-Anomie- said:


> I don't know, it looks exactly like Aemmer's Avion to me, same seat cluster, dropouts, and cable stop placement, just repainted (or a white one that had the yellow bits added). Is it tig welded or fillet brazed?


i know its the original paint job...


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Avions came in white, but it looks like the yellow was added on. Are the red and white stripes tape or are they paint? If tape, they would do a good job of covering the transition area between white and yellow and cover any masking issues there might be. It's still a nice bike, I'm not ridiculing it, but I've never seen an Avion in that paint scheme and it does look like an Avion frame.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

TIG'd custom. Serial number is probably in the 4-600 range.

Cool bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Avions would have 2 water bottles on down tube?


----------



## amelero (Aug 31, 2011)

-Anomie- said:


> Avions came in white, but it looks like the yellow was added on. Are the red and white stripes tape or are they paint? If tape, they would do a good job of covering the transition area between white and yellow and cover any masking issues there might be. It's still a nice bike, I'm not ridiculing it, but I've never seen an Avion in that paint scheme and it does look like an Avion frame.


it's paint, but it might be a custom, thanks for all the help, guys.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

A Custom should have headtube reinforcement collars brazed around the top and bottom of the headtube.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I stand corrected then, that would be an expensive paint job to put on an Avion, and I'll defer to the guys who actually own Ibis Customs to know better than me.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

seat tube looks more laid back than the avions in this thread.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

Great Bike, and i have the answer.

in 1989 or 1990( i can't remember exactly) i was one of the lucky few to be chosen to become part of IBIS's Grass roots racing program ( for a fee). this SS was the Team Bicycle, it came with a full suntour grease guard set up, replete with matching Jersey. i think the price was $600 or $800 for the bike and team kit. i would love to own one again!


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow- that is some cool info for the owner and some great history. Any idea how many framesets were sent out?


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

i remeber there were only 3 of us in New England, one women in CT who i never met, and one sport racer (like me) from Bangor Maine who i raced with a bunch of times ( his name escapes me). i think it was around 25 total country wide. i have been relentlessly searching for this frame online, as i sold it off when i was racing my kestrel's.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Never have seen an SS with that seat collar. Using Colkervision, the tubing diameter looks wrong for an SS as well. Maybe they had that same team frame in the 80s before the SS came to be.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Sport racers with sponsorships. Miss those days! I was a junior expert with a full ride. I knew OTB pros with salaries. Crazy amount of money being thrown at the sport in the early nineties.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

sponsorship in this sense was not free, when i was chosen and then received the offer for the gear, i thought to myself, i am essentially getting a pro deal on the bike with the shorts and jersey thrown in, no skin off IBIS's back, and they spread there love via us....


----------

